# The United Center Disadvantage



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

This problem has been touched upon in numerous discussions over the years, but after tonight's game, I felt it needed its own thread: we have the worst home court of all the playoff teams and most of the non-playoff teams as well.

The first half of tonight's game vs. Atlanta was a perfect example of the library-like quiet that predominates during games at the UC. It's not difficult, people: when the Bulls do something positive, you rhythmically bring your hands together as a sign of approval. Heck, you might even let out a "whoot!" or "hells yeah!" from time to time, or whistle, or stamp your feet. Jesus creeping Christ, figure out a way to make some goddamn noise. It is a good thing that helps the team play well!

On the other hand, something happened tonight that would render us absolutely defenseless if folks from other boards wanted to come in and accuse us of having the Mickey Mousiest fans in the league: a wave! Complete with constant, idiotic, "I am not even pretending to watch this game" shrill screaming! While OUR OWN PLAYERS are ATTEMPTING FREE THROWS! Bush league. Embarrassing. Shameful.

Then there's the nonsense the Bulls marketing department throws into the mix. Can we please, please, PLEASE stop putting a "noise meter" on the scoreboard and then pipe in artificial fan sounds? Could anything be lamer? That's beneath a craphole like Continental Airlines Arena. Can someone explain to me how this improves the game experience?

Part of the problem is the feng shui of the United Center. We'll never be able to duplicate the menace that was the Chicago Stadium, a building that won us a few games all by itself every year. Part of the problem is that the UC is more "entertainment zone" than "basketball arena." People go and see the statue, they listen to all the bands on the concourse before the game, they root for Cuppy Coffee, etc. During all the losing years, you could almost forgive the fans for making the on-court product a secondary, tertiary, or even quaternary concern.

But we're fighting for our playoff lives, and there's a good chance we'll be seeing -- gasp! -- hosting playoff games in about a month. The fans need to raise their game the same way the players have. The current attitude -- blissfully unaware and not at all concerned about it -- has to change. It's too easy for opposing players to feel comfortable in what's supposed to be our house.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Nah, its not the worst home court. Atlanta's is far worse. I have been down there many times and am always able to sit almost courtside with $10 tickets because nobody goes to the games. I have never seen the place more than half full, even on holidays.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

calm down. The UC is probably much better than MCI Center. And who were you playing tonight? Atlanta.....


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

7thwatch said:


> Nah, its not the worst home court. Atlanta's is far worse. I have been down there many times and am always able to sit almost courtside with $10 tickets because nobody goes to the games. I have never seen the place more than half full, even on holidays.


1. Atlanta isn't a playoff contender.
2. Why are you complaining? Courtside seats for 10 bucks? Hells yeah.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

the timing of this thread..we are thinking along some of the same lines Scott May. We have a realGM thread on the UC and fans too.

couldn't agree more. I curse the Bulls ownership for building that mausoleum :curse: 

I can remeber a time when the crowd was more lively too. I hope its just a function of losing so long. This crowd is soft right now. real soft.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

adarsh1 said:


> calm down. The UC is probably much better than MCI Center.


It's not, even though the Bullets are one of the few teams who overproduce their game presentation to the same extent as the Bulls. 



> And who were you playing tonight? Atlanta.....


Irrelevant. We're chasing our first playoff berth in seven years, the team is all dinged up and struggling a little bit and could use every conceivable advantage it can get, and we've got 20,000+ sitting on their hands until T-shirts are slingshotted into the stands, or a fake digital meter shows how "loud" the crowd is. Then they go ape****.

What I really don't get is how so many people who obviously don't care all that much about the game are willing to spend a ****-ton of money on tickets.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

IT'S ATLANTA. ATLANTA SUCKS SUCKS SUCKS. I am sure when you play a major market team like San Antonio or Dallas you will get many fans


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

7thwatch said:


> Nah, its not the worst home court. Atlanta's is far worse. I have been down there many times and am always able to sit almost courtside with $10 tickets because nobody goes to the games. I have never seen the place more than half full, even on holidays.


Note that I specifically said playoff teams and MOST non-playoff teams. Atlanta and New Orleans get the audiences they deserve, although to the Hawks' "credit" you could argue that they play in the worst sports city in America.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

adarsh1 said:


> IT'S ATLANTA. ATLANTA SUCKS SUCKS SUCKS. I am sure when you play a major market team like San Antonio or Dallas you will get many fans


I'm not sure why you're not getting this. I don't care if we're playing the New York Yankees or the Yakima Sun Kings -- at this point of the season, it's all about whether we win or lose and our relative playoff position, not the marquee value of the opponent.

And it's not about "many fans." Believe it or not, no team in the league -- not the Spurs, not the Lakers, not the Kings, not the Pistons -- has had better 7-year cumulative attendance than the Bulls. It's not the number of fans that bothers me, it's what those fans are doing.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

alas scott may,

we have a different clientele and no amount of prodding is going to change the uc  . on the one hand you will never see a fan-player incident like that in detroit, on the other it might as well be a library. you take the good with the bad.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

I don't know, maybe the crowd had this one written off as a win and they just didn't see the need to get into the game? After all, we did lead almost all the way by as much as 18. The Hawks biggest lead was 2, and we led by 11 at halftime, so the game was never really in doubt. Maybe their apathy was a subliminal sign of respect, maybe the message was "it's the Hawks, you should blow them out, you are a lot better than them."

But in reality Scott May is probably right. Even when it's a close game and/or a "big-name" opponent, our crowd just isn't with it. They can get loud, but it seems like we always have a stupid crowd that doesn't understand when to get loud.

And leave Scott May alone, it's the 30 year anniversary of him breaking his arm and costing his team an undefeated national championship season, he can complain all he wants.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

The fans wanted to cheer. They really did. But midway through the third quarter, the loudest sound emanating from the United Center was Bulls coach Scott Skiles imploring his team to play harder.

By quarter's end, the sellout crowd of 21,945 entertained itself by going retro and doing the Wave.

Thanks to a strong fourth quarter, the Bulls are 20-13 at the United Center following Monday night's 105-91 victory over Atlanta, whose fifth straight loss further cemented its status as the league's worst team.

But consistent with the higher standards this Bulls season has created, their listless defensive performance that provoked such inanities as the Wave didn't fly very well.

"We're trying to get our guys to understand how important winning at home is," Skiles said. "The team that's leading our division, Detroit, has won 12 in a row at home. We've been a great road team; 14-18 for us is fantastic. Twenty-13 at home isn't good enough."

Skiles, though, conceded that "any win this time of year is a good win."

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...gamer,1,2057223.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> 2. Why are you complaining? Courtside seats for 10 bucks? Hells yeah.


I'm not complaining about that, believe me. I'm just saying that when you can only half fill the arena it really cuts down on your "home court advantage"


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> What I really don't get is how so many people who obviously don't care all that much about the game are willing to spend a ****-ton of money on tickets.


Well, I wonder what % of people in the crowd on a given night actually buy tickets. I always make it to a few games a year, but I think I've only bought tickets a couple of times. Tickets are really expensive. Throw on top food, beer, transportation, etc. and things can get out of hand really fast. I always wonder how much of the crowd actually buys themselves the tickets and how much it's people being invited to the game for free. Season ticket holders don't go to everything and they often give away tickets. Different companies buy scores of tickets and give them to employees and clients. I feel like many times I'm the only person in my group that really cares to watch the game and everyone else is there because they got a free ticket so why not go? If you're getting the ticket for free, you don't really have to be a ravenous fan to feel it's worth your while to make the trip. 

Anyway, I think that's a big factor for the crowd noise. Combine that with acoustics that are worse than the old barn and years of losing and it can explain how it can be pretty lame in there sometimes. I do believe though that the experience of a Bulls game from a crowd energy perspective is only average at worst for NBA franchises.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

> We're chasing our first playoff berth in seven years, the team is all dinged up and struggling a little bit and could use every conceivable advantage it can get, and we've got 20,000+ sitting on their hands until T-shirts are slingshotted into the stands, or a fake digital meter shows how "loud" the crowd is.


good lord i hate that thing. always rises at a constant level regardless of crowd noise. that, and it shouldn't really be necessary for the uc fans to make some noise...


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Agree agree agree.

I think the only fans that buy tickets for the game sit up in the 300 section like me, because I love the Bulls, but I am not going to spend $90 to sit in the lower half of the stadium. Alas sitting up in the 300's, you have to love the Bulls because honestly the view sucks and you can barely tell who is doing what. I enjoy going to a Bulls game much less then I do going to a Cubs game where I can actually get any seat in the house unless its a prime date for under $40. I understand that NBA has half as many home games and half the attendance, but its simply not condusive to an enthusiastic home environment.

Blame it on the Bulls management. They wanted to go corporate and sell the tickets off to corporations and the like. Now we all have to deal with basketball games being business relationship builders. 

And yes it is sick that the only time fans get up is when the applause meter thing goes off....its embarassing. I went to the home game this month against Milwaukee and I was appauled as well. The Bulls had lost 3 in a row and were in a 2 point game with the Bucks and needed some support. They got support alright, randomly during a timeout with the aid of an applause meter. Otherwise, I was pretty much able to yell at Eddy to rebound and felt secure that he heard me all the way from the very back row of 315. If I was a player I wouldn't want that artificial praise.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't blame the Bulls org, I blame the lame-duck fans who show up there.

Simple as that. I was watching a game in Philly a few weeks back with some Chicago friends (the first game CWebb was playing for PHI at home). After the game we noted how many 'dead times' there were during timeouts and between quarters... like you could hear a pin drop. I can only remember one break that was 'used' for the Philly cheerleaders to march out and do a little routine. We also remarked how the UC/Bulls would always fill that with the Inflatabulls, donut race, LuvaBulls, etc. so it seemed so different for us

If I were to compare the two, I'd say the UC is the much more fan friendly experience. When it came down to actually following and cheering for the game... well... that edge has to go with the rabid Philly fans


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> It's not, even though the Bullets are one of the few teams who overproduce their game presentation to the same extent as the Bulls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My worst moment as a sports fan was attending a game with one of my buddies last season towards the end of the year (i.e. meaningless game). There was what I thought was a bad call, and I stood up and yelled something to the effect, "Open your eyes ref. This is supposed to be our home floor." The lady sitting next to me asked me if I could keep it down because her kids were trying to enjoy the game. I did have a beer in hand, but didn't use any foul language or anything of the sort.

It's nice that the fans have picked it back up a bit this year, but the UC is nowhere as loud as it used to be, even in the first or second season of losing. I remember when Corey Benjamin tried to take it coast to coast for a game winning off balanced three that he only hit backboard on and everyone was up and cheering during Elton's rookie year with us. Now, it seems that the fans stay quiet until the Dunkin Donuts race, the Bucket Boys, and then realize it is a game in the fourth quarter.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

I've only to been to one other game in another stadium and that was to see the Cavs vs. the Suns in Cleveland last year. 

The United Center was, hands down, louder and more entertaining. 

Give me Cuppy Coffee any day over the head cheerleader trying to sell season tickets while holding the microphone too close to her mouth. Give me the Bucket Boys any day over an advertisement (with sound!) being BLARED over the scoreboard monitor for an entire timeout. Give me the United Center over Gund Arena (or whatever it's called now) any day. The fans there didn't even cheer too loudly when Lebron was announced.

Maybe my experience is different because I always sit in the upper deck? I've never not been surrounded by a group of rambunctious high school/middle school kids that goes 30 deep. Maybe I just get lucky. 

It would be great if everyone was super loud all game long--I am--but it takes time. Hard for me to tell, though, what the atmoshpere in "first class" is like...it's often a party in the cheap seats.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> 1. Atlanta isn't a playoff contender.
> 2. Why are you complaining? Courtside seats for 10 bucks? Hells yeah.


Atlanta doesn't even sell out home games when they are in the playoffs.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> This problem has been touched upon in numerous discussions over the years, but after tonight's game, I felt it needed its own thread: we have the worst home court of all the playoff teams and most of the non-playoff teams as well.
> 
> The first half of tonight's game vs. Atlanta was a perfect example of the library-like quiet that predominates during games at the UC. It's not difficult, people: when the Bulls do something positive, you rhythmically bring your hands together as a sign of approval. Heck, you might even let out a "whoot!" or "hells yeah!" from time to time, or whistle, or stamp your feet. Jesus creeping Christ, figure out a way to make some goddamn noise. It is a good thing that helps the team play well!
> 
> ...


Great post and I totally agree. My friend and I noticed how quiet it was last night during the 1st half. It was one of those games where the fans never get excited because we're basically just leading the whole time by 5-10 points and the game's never really in doubt.

I've been to countless games the last few years and the UC fans are generally the most annoying type of fans, for all the reasons you already touched on and I won't bother repeating. The organization is partly to blame for encouraging that type of thing, but you can't really blame them for putting "NOISE" up on the jumbotron. After all, the fans won't cheer otherwise, unless it's for the dunkin donuts race.

I'm hoping playoff games would be better because people who are there will realize they're at a game that actually matters, but who knows. The better we get, the more excited fans will get. I think that's natural. But, I think it's just the nature of people who go to Bulls games to not really care about the game all that much. It's sad.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

I couldn't agree more.

I wrote something earlier this year about this. I was at the Denver game this year and it was one of the most exciting games of the season. But the crowd was very laid back for most of the game. The only people that were making real noise were spiratically placed drunken groups of young adults in the 300 seats.

Possible Solutions
1. Play more music during the game. (i can understand anyone who doesn't like this one, I don't. But it's already being done.)
2. Lower Beer Prices (this should be a winner with everyone, this isn't Detriot I think we can handle our :cheers: )
3. Better attendence, should go up 5-15%. (We should start selling out again by next year. This year attendance was at 85%)
4. Make the UC itself less sound absorbant.
5. Give student discounts to college kids. (because otherwise we can't afford it) 
6. Create more of an adult atmosphere. (the father son crowd is the quietist)
7. Get fans more involved with game. (more half court shots for a g or something, more t-shirts sling shotted, maybe even more of those stupid dunkin doughnut games)
8. Make the dunkin doughnut games something that is real(involve fans).
9. Make the security guards cheer. :biggrin: 
10. Less clothing on the cheer leaders.
11. More, hotter cheer leaders.
12. Pump crowd noise continuously all over the stadium (very lame)


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

Yeah. 

I much more prefer the company of alcoholics, headstompers and criminals, and just about any other invalid, violent or otherwise, that can muster up a reason or two to raise holy cain.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

I really think this is a problem that will solve itself as Chicago heals and learns to trust the Bulls again. There are a lot of fans that I wouldn't exactly call "fair weather" but couldn't handle the crushing trauma of the post-Jordan years. The fall was too far, too fast for a lot of folks. Ok...so that's the _ definition _ of fair weather...but Chicago loved it's 90's Bulls and can love these Bulls as well. Healing takes time. 

There are, of course, some things that will never change. The stadium is cavernous...nothing to do about that. The Dunkin Donuts race will always get crazy cheers--and rightfully so, in my opinion. The Dunkin Donuts race is officially the most exciting virtual donut race in the country...BAR NONE. Tell me it isn't exciting and I'll call you a liar...magic, pure magic. The cheaper seats will always be louder than the $500 seats...that's just life. 

I do wish, passionately, that I could afford court level seats or that sneaking into the lower level was easier than it is. Rabid fans from the 300's just aren't allowed into the 100's save for lax security days...this isn't Atlanta where we can bring the noise to the players. Discounts could help this. 

The entertainment at the games, in my opinion, is fantastic and needs no changing. Chicago folk are just somewhat...subdued. Blame it on cold weather or whatever you want, but it's the same at concerts and even Cubs games...it's part of the city personality to be...reserved...?

The best we can do is convince the skeptical that the Bulls are for real and worth watching (there are many waiting to be converted!) and be loud and inclusive at games.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> .
> On the other hand, something happened tonight that would render us absolutely defenseless if folks from other boards wanted to come in and accuse us of having the Mickey Mousiest fans in the league: a wave! Complete with constant, idiotic, "I am not even pretending to watch this game" shrill screaming! While OUR OWN PLAYERS are ATTEMPTING FREE THROWS! Bush league. Embarrassing. Shameful.



Good God! They did THE WAVE during a Bulls game? I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.

One of my finest moments as a sports fan was during the summer they were filming the cornball "Rookie of the Year" in Chicago (You know, the silly movie --Disney? -- about a 12 year old kid who pitches the Cubs to the World Series...).

Anyway, I went to lot of baseball games that summer, and they filmed at both Wrigley and Comiskey, after real games, and invited fans to stick around after the game to be the crowd in the seats at the film game. I was there for shooting at both fields. 

At Comiskey, the director wanted to film the crowd doing "The Wave" and we, the fans in the stands WOULD NOT DO IT. The "No Wave" chant echoed long and loud, and eventually the director gave up and moved on to something else.

Ahhhh. Now that was a satisfying experience.

The lack of noise at the UC is indeed disturbing. As I've commented before, all I can think of when the topic comes up is going to Blackhawk games in the old Stadium, and feeling the hair raise on my arms and the back of my neck as the crowrd roared during the National Anthem. It was well-known that the Anthem cheering tradition was often extremely intimidating to other teams (not that such intimidation ever paid off in Stanley Cups...but that is another story altogether...). Plus, what a RUSH it was to be in the stands amidst such excitement.

Perhaps the size of the UC, the "been there/done that" fans still spoiled from the MJ years, and the timid fans still uncertain of this team's long term potential means we can never duplicate that "6th man" atmosphere in the stands, but we can sure do better than we've been doind.

The Wave at a Bulls game. :sour: Way to ruin my freaking day.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Good God! They did THE WAVE during a Bulls game? I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.


I hope this doesn't encourage anymore vomit, but the wave is done fairly often at the UC. I went to about 30 games last year and I'd say it happened in nearly half of them. Not only that, but you should see how disgustingly excited the fans get during it. Keep in mind, these are the same people that get boners over the Dunkin Donuts race. Ugh.

(And yes, I refused to be a part of it every time...both The Wave and the boners)


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Good God! They did THE WAVE during a Bulls game? I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.
> 
> At Comiskey, the director wanted to film the crowd doing "The Wave" and we, the fans in the stands WOULD NOT DO IT. The "No Wave" chant echoed long and loud, and eventually the director gave up and moved on to something else.
> 
> ...


Incidentally, I went to a weekend fireworks game at the Cell last season... and the Wave broke out like 10+ times during the game. Guess times have changed. There was a smattering of boos at first (including me) but after a while the whole stadium was into it. Lots of families and kids... what else are they going to do?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

The wave was mentioned in the postgame and made it in all four newspapers so I guess it was worth mentioning.


> "I heard it, but I didn't pay attention," head coach Scott Skiles said of the fan commotion. "I'm not in charge of The Wave."


http://www.dailysouthtown.com/southtown/dssports/pro/221sd5.htm



> The buzz must be starting to build if the Bulls can draw a sellout (21,945) on a Monday night to watch the lowly Atlanta Hawks.
> 
> That’s not to say the spectators didn’t get a little bored. At one point in the second half, some fans on the 300 level tried to start a wave, with limited success.


http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp?id=22817



> The performance wasn't always pretty, and the large crowd entertained themselves during lulls in the second half by doing the wave.
> 
> ''We want to be exciting here,'' Skiles said. ''The times that we are, it's because our defense gets us going. We get out in passing lanes, we get steals, we deflect the ball. I thought we picked it up [Monday]. We have to be more consistent. We've put ourselves in a position where the wins are what matter right now.''


http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-bull223.html



> The fans wanted to cheer. They really did. But midway through the third quarter, the loudest sound emanating from the United Center was Bulls coach Scott Skiles imploring his team to play harder.
> 
> By quarter's end, the sellout crowd of 21,945 entertained itself by going retro and doing the Wave.


http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...gamer,1,2057223.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines

All this after SI named the Bulls top five exciting teams to watch.

*pfft* at the wave. Just as lame is Dore going "Lis-ten to this CROWD" during the jumbotron fan-o-meter "get louder" graphic.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

The wave started at the 300 level?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> *pfft* at the wave. Just as lame is Dore going "Lis-ten to this CROWD" during the jumbotron fan-o-meter "get louder" graphic.


I think Wayne Larivee wins the prestigious **pfft** award "by the slimmest of margins".


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Hustle said:


> I couldn't agree more.
> 
> I wrote something earlier this year about this. I was at the Denver game this year and it was one of the most exciting games of the season. But the crowd was very laid back for most of the game. The only people that were making real noise were spiratically placed drunken groups of young adults in the 300 seats.



That was me! Actually I didn't think the Denver game was that bad compared to the Milwaukee game. Fans were on their feet throughout the 4th quarter.

I've also been to the 30 point Philly blowout, and the UC was rocking like crazy that day. Probably because it was in the middle of our 7 game winning streak and that game got us the 8th seed for the first time, but I really enjoyed the experience of that game. Who knows maybe the Bulls fans feel like they are in pretty much in neutral at the 6 seed before the playoffs..


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

The true disadvatage is the stiff as a brick rims we use! I want the same rims the Dukies use. Oh yeah, I've heard complaints about the background, fix that too.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

FreeSpeech101 said:


> The true disadvatage is the stiff as a brick rims we use! I want the same rims the Dukies use. Oh yeah, I've heard complaints about the background, fix that too.


I'll get right on it...

Weird that all four papers mention the wave...very weird. It really was a dull game, though. I had trouble focusing on it while listening to the radio...

I really like the way the basket is miced so you can hear "bricks" and "swishes" more clearly.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

At the last game I attended (against the Sonics last week) the wave was rumbling up in the 300 level but it never took.

When I looked over I saw that McDonald's (IncrediBulls?) team up there as well... waving their arms. They may be the culprits.


----------



## grace (Mar 22, 2005)

I hate to burst your bubble that lame stuff like that goes on only at UC. I don't know that it goes on everywhere, but I do know it happens at Conseco Fieldhouse. It must be a league wide mandate to have the noise meter. For everything you guys have mentioned the Pacers have an equivalent except for the wave. That we save for the Colts games.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

grace said:


> I hate to burst your bubble that lame stuff like that goes on only at UC. I don't know that it goes on everywhere, but I do know it happens at Conseco Fieldhouse. It must be a league wide mandate to have the noise meter. For everything you guys have mentioned the Pacers have an equivalent except for the wave. That we save for the Colts games.


Welcome, *Grace!* It happens in Atlanta, too, along with the BLIMP CAM and DANCE OFFS. Even with all of that they can't attract people to their games.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

grace said:


> I hate to burst your bubble that lame stuff like that goes on only at UC. I don't know that it goes on everywhere, but I do know it happens at Conseco Fieldhouse. It must be a league wide mandate to have the noise meter. For everything you guys have mentioned the Pacers have an equivalent except for the wave. That we save for the Colts games.


It doesn't go on everywhere. Seattle has a blissfully quiet, low-key game presentation. Boston's is nice and spare, as is New York's. 

The Bulls aren't quite as bad as NJ or Orlando, but they're not far off, either. I'm not blaming the in-game entertainment for making the Bulls' crowd as moribund as it is, but it certainly isn't helping. If they got rid of the music and sound effects, it would probably goad the crowd into making some noise. 

I've never been to Conseco, but I've heard great things and I would probably like to see a game there more than any other arena I haven't been to (with Dallas and Toronto close behind).


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

*t*

What's required here is irreverence 

And I'm thinking toilet humour 

Chi is a blue collar town so irreverence and toilet humour should fit like a hand in glove 

The only noise metre that should be used is a fart o meter whenever the other team is shooting free throws - a great big pair of buttcheeks flashes up on the Megatron and on the backboard of where the free throws are being attempted - and the more noise and hits on whoopee cushions registered ...OILA .... we're talking decibels in excess of a dinner sitting with the Klumps 

Perhaps if Marcus Fizer is out of a job next season we could bring him back to urinate during key time outs where the opposing coach is trying to write up a key play..... Marcus did on occasion disappear into the toilets to relieve himself during game time if y'all remember ( how can a man so macho have a the bladder of a 3 year old in toilet training is beyond me ) ...... but anyway I'm thinking the urinating scene with Leslie Nielsen in the original naked gun where his 3 minute piss is audible over the PA system 

Maybe a Marcus Fizer pee pee cam to accompany the sound effects with Cedric the Entertainer singing Ol Man River as back up ?

Maybe instead of starting a lameo wave ...maybe someone needs to start a wave with compulsory mooning 

Maybe for half time kicks ....Coach Skiles draped in velvet ... Costanza like... with motor oil lathered into his dome giving the luvabull of his choice a butt massage with his shiny helmut

The thing is any and all juvenille behaviour should be welcomed as it breaks down all the inhibitions to create a highly energetic atmosphere instead of the servile sterility that pervades most "corporate" type sporting events 

Corporate Schmorporate 

The suits are trying to deliver wholesome golly gee wiz gee willikers type of entertainment under the auspieces that middle ground mum dad and the kids ( who they are pitching "the product" to ) are stiffs who are as boring as batsh!t 

Do these people even have kids ?

And for those that do ...what's the lowest common denominator to release all those positive endorphins in fits of laughter ?

Yup. Fart, Bum , Poo , Wee jokes 

God bless Benny Hill


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

This is what the crowd used to sound like. We arent even close now.

http://www.nba.com/theater/video/jordan_m_celebrates.mov

http://www.nba.com/theater/video/jordan_buzzer_060197.mov

Back then the fans really wanted it. Ya i know it was when we had an amazing team, but our team now is pretty good and they are exciting to watch, if we could get half or that enthusiasm back it would be a great start.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I've never been to an NBA game outside of Chicago, so I don't have any other team to compare to...but I've just always thought NBA basketball is just more quiet and relaxed in general. College basketball is nuts because you have drunk student sections making enough noise to fill an arena themselves...not so in the NBA. 

My other theory is that Chicago is a Bears town first, a Cubs town second, and a Bulls/White Sox/Blackhawks town third. Fans around here seem to always be talking about the Bears and Cubs even when they're in the middle of the umpteenth consecutive losing season. Then the Bulls come along and have 6 losing seasons (which is nothing compared to the Bears and Cubs) and suddenly you don't hear anyone talking about them. As a result, you have a pretty mellow crowd altogether. It's just the way things are.


----------



## Deng101 (Jan 13, 2005)

wow can someone overexagerate a little bit more  

Ive been to my fair share of bulls games and let me say the crowd has been amazing. The last one i was at was the Wizards game and that game experiance was truly an amazing one.

Even though the guy behind me spilled some of his beer on me :dead:


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

Just call it 18 years being spooled...Even the last 6 years can't erase that. I think it will be different come playoff time. That's money time, and I think the atmosphere will cahnge. Bulls back in the playoff is what they are waiting on......


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

yodurk said:


> I've never been to an NBA game outside of Chicago, so I don't have any other team to compare to...but I've just always thought NBA basketball is just more quiet and relaxed in general. College basketball is nuts because you have drunk student sections making enough noise to fill an arena themselves...not so in the NBA.
> 
> My other theory is that Chicago is a Bears town first, a Cubs town second, and a Bulls/White Sox/Blackhawks town third. Fans around here seem to always be talking about the Bears and Cubs even when they're in the middle of the umpteenth consecutive losing season. Then the Bulls come along and have 6 losing seasons (which is nothing compared to the Bears and Cubs) and suddenly you don't hear anyone talking about them. As a result, you have a pretty mellow crowd altogether. It's just the way things are.


I agree completely.

Cubs and Bears first
Then Bulls
Then the White Sox and Blackhawks

I know some of my friends who have caught a few games this year is only because I talk about them all the time and they're playing well. If they weren't friends with me, they might catch a playoff game on TV or two, but wouldn't be actively watching unless they got to the ECF.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

@Home Vs Memphis Grizzlies
UC Fan Update: Still pathetic

*BealeFarange*


> I was there last night and the place was a tomb. At one point, Curry made a huge block and no one cheered or yelled "Ohhhhhh!" or even seemed to notice. I've sat near large groups of high school or elementary school students in the past...last night I sat in the morgue. It was awful. I got a little carried away and even booed the fans at some point, literally yelling "Booo! The fans suck." I feel like a three year old.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Scott May*


> Yeah, there was one specific play last night that had me running to bump my "UC" thread, but I got sidetracked somehow. It was that absolutely phenomenal save of a ball headed out of bounds by Duhon.
> 
> Let's see -- a guy does a freaking face plant to save a ball, which leads to another great save and a subsequent basket. A huge hustle play in a big game, and what happens? A murmur here or there and a smattering of applause.
> 
> ...


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Yeah I was at the game last night too. I swear the atmosphere is depressing. I never realize how much a good atmosphere makes the whole stadium experience, but while I love the Bulls and was enjoying the experience of the game, it was so quiet and depressing that I was questioning why I spent 40 to goto a game when I could have went to the local pub, watched it with some hardcore fans and spent 8 bucks on a couple of beers. 

Hopefully it will perk up for the playoffs, or at least they will add the noisemeter 24/7


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Comcast had mike problems so all we could hear was the crowd, the team and the basketball bouncing on the court and not the announcers. The only time I heard the crowd was when the jumbotron flashed "let's go bulls" 

btw, I didn't mind Dore and Kerr when they were on Sportschannel. Maybe it was because the crowd was loud and I didn't care for what they said.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Wynn said:


> Welcome, *Grace!* It happens in Atlanta, too, along with the BLIMP CAM and DANCE OFFS. Even with all of that they can't attract people to their games.


:rofl: Hey, I love the dance offs. Sometimes, they do that during a T.O., then they go back to the game, and I just feel like seeing more dancing. I guess that's a good sign your team is garbage. Speaking of which, I think Atlanta's evil mascot is the sole #1 reason for bad attendance. I remember going to a game with my best friend, and that secondary mascot that does all the dunks stole my friend's nachos. :laugh:


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> Comcast had mike problems so all we could hear was the crowd, the team and the basketball bouncing on the court and not the announcers. The only time I heard the crowd was when the jumbotron flashed "let's go bulls"
> 
> btw, I didn't mind Dore and Kerr when they were on Sportschannel. Maybe it was because the crowd was loud and I didn't care for what they said.


That was only local, I was getting the Bulls feed last night on League Pass and had no problem with the audio. Even though I was watching on NBA-TV, I'm pretty sure they would only use one mic each, and the problem was somewhere down the line with the feed.

It's possible they were speaking into two microphones each and the Comcast mic was messed up, but I doubt it.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> btw, I didn't mind Dore and Kerr when they were on Sportschannel. Maybe it was because the crowd was loud and I didn't care for what they said.


I didn't mind them as much before the Bulls sucked and Dore, either on his own or per the marketing department's instructed, started shilling a crappy product so hard.

And the final straw was League Pass, where you could see how much better most team's announcers are.

But yeah, back then I hardly gave them a second thought. But I knew right from the get-go that Dore and Larrivee were nowhere near as good as Durham.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Comcast had mike problems so all we could hear was the crowd, the team and the basketball bouncing on the court and not the announcers. The only time I heard the crowd was when the jumbotron flashed "let's go bulls"


I was really pleased with this portion of the broadcast. I'd rather listen to the sounds of the court over Tom and Red.


----------



## Deng101 (Jan 13, 2005)

yeah i actually really really enjoyed the game when you could barely hear our announcers talk.... i just wish their was option to do that all the time... hear the sounds of the game but not those pesky announcers. :cheers:


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

I went to the Bulls-Pacers game on Saturday. It was my first UC experience (and first NBA game attendance experience other than one pre-season game in Ames, IA about 13 1/2 years ago), and I must say that while the players played admirably--especially EC w/ I believe 19 points in the 1st quarter--the crowd was simply pathetic. Having season tickets for Cyclone games, I think some sort of a student section may be in order--perhaps start giving the tickets behind the baskets to local college and high school students. Really, just do something. The loudest cheers seemed to come during such pivotal moments as:
1) virtual trucks racing on the scoreboard,
2) couples kissing when the cameras hit them and they saw themselves on the scoreboard, and
3) a dance off between two female fans who couldn't dance for crap.

I did have several young, beer drinking, basketball interested, noise-capable fans situated near me in section 332, but they seemed to be more interested in checking the the Ilini-Wildcat score every minute or so on the scoreboard than doing anything else. All-in-all, a real disappointment.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

UC fan update (vs Cavs): still subpar



spongyfungy said:


> I'm kind of ashamed watching the Miami-Pacers game (which was replaced by us) They had an exciting game OT game but their fans went nuts. We were pretty pedestrian.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

fleetwood macbull said:


> UC fan update (vs Cavs): still subpar


Not according to Doug Collins who complimented the Bulls crowd stating that the atmosphere reminded him of the old Jordan days. In addition, several Bulls players expressed their appreciation for the way the fans helped to create a playoff atmosphere.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

^^^^^
I love Doug, but i disagree. They were relatively quiet and regular until the very end IMO, when they actually got involved a little. Oh they mustered up a few cheers this time. Showed they had a slight pulse. Had to be among the weakest relative to the rest of the NBA with good teams. The Cavs were completely comfortable in that environment all game to me



dougthonous said:


> 1) I hate it sitting in the stadium and listening to people cheer for LeBron James. I don't care if he's good, it pisses me off. I'll cheer for a great player at the intro if he's retiring. Other then that, no cheers for the bad guys.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Kismet said:


> Not according to Doug Collins who complimented the Bulls crowd stating that the atmosphere reminded him of the old Jordan days. In addition, several Bulls players expressed their appreciation for the way the fans helped to create a playoff atmosphere.


So I should just go by what they say, then, and ignore what my eyes and ears are telling me? (and forgive me for saying so, but at the moment, the Bulls aren't exactly the best judge of playoff atmosphere, are they?)

The funny thing is that as Collins was complimenting the crowd during what at most NBA arenas would have been a rousing, unanimous standing ovation, quite a few folks were standing up and heading to the exits, and more than a few folks remained seated with perplexed looks that suggested they were unclear as to what all the commotion was about.

It's an embarrassment. Maybe one of the local dailies can run a piece on "Watching a Basketball Game 101".


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I mean what is Collins going to say? "The UC will never be like Chicago Stadium"? Miami-Pacers game was a bit more exciting. The negative effect of making the UC fan-friendly has caught up with the Bulls org and it shows. The UC fills up but at what price?


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Another set of crowd descriptions, this time from KC Johnson, that seems to refute several board members' observations:

With a national television audience watching and *a sellout crowd of 22,678 roaring its approval*, the Bulls stared down a resilient Cleveland team 102-90 in overtime, surely putting a smile on the face of Eddy Curry.

...and then there was

After a deflating end to regulation, in which LeBron James buried a buzzer-beating three-pointer, *the Bulls opened overtime with an 11-0 run to rock the house anew.*

...followed by

Davis, huge with 17 points and nine rebounds, buried a jumper. Hinrich, playing 35 minutes and providing 13 points and seven assists on a touchy hamstring, followed suit off a Ben Gordon miss. Chandler powered home a three-point play on a drive down the lane. Davis added two free throws. Andres Nocioni buried a jumper.

*Bedlam.*

...and finally

At the overtime buzzer, Chandler waved his hands above his head over and over, *whipping the crowd into a frenzy.*

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...sgamer,1,2843656.story?coll=cs-home-headlines

Maybe its the way the Comcast and WGN technicians deliver the game to their TV audiences. I've been to a good number of games this year. And while I'll be the first to agree that nothing will ever match the noise that Bulls fans could whip up at the old Chicago Stadium...and that has more to do with how the UC was built than anything else...current Bulls fans are recapturing the spirit this season.

Though I couldn't attend tonite's game, we've now heard from Doug Collins, a number of the players in post-game interviews and now KC who all attest to the positive way the crowd got into the game. I'd say that should count for something.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Problem was I was watching the game and guess what NOBODY WAS CHEERING. I couldn't have told you if the Bulls had played on the road last night. Chandler had to get the fans up when they were about to win throwing his arms up for like 15 minutes til they all finally stood up and cheered. It was descipable. My friend was watching the game with me, and he could tell they were piping in crowd noise. The problem is, fans are so distrustful of this organization and this team, that when they do something good, people are just like eh they'll find someway to screw it up. Now you may ask, why are Cubs fans so good? Because they're really drunk. Simple as that. But back to topic, watching the game you could see during the 4th quarter how many people were standing and it was ZERO. Truly piss poor effort by our fans. You know what I suggest, a free basketballboards.net section at the UC, right in front of the opposing team's basket. We'll get the UC rocking.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Kismet said:


> Another set of crowd descriptions, this time from KC Johnson, that seems to refute several board members' observations:
> 
> With a national television audience watching and *a sellout crowd of 22,678 roaring its approval*, the Bulls stared down a resilient Cleveland team 102-90 in overtime, surely putting a smile on the face of Eddy Curry.
> 
> ...


This is all fine and good, Kismet, but how is it more legitimate than what posters are witnessing with their own eyes and ears? 

ScottMay was at home flipping between the Bulls-Cavs game on TNT and Pacers-Heat on Sunshine. He was struck by how much noisier and involved the crowd at Conseco Fieldhouse was compared to the one at the United Center, and was impressed by the multiple standing ovations the Pacers received.

It doesn't have anything to do with how the crowd noise is miked -- I can hear the piped-in fake stuff just fine when they do the "NoiseMeter" segment. The simple fact of the matter is that we have cultivated a live audience that's (partly out of the need to remain sane) a little detached from the on-court action. People need to re-think why they're going to Bulls games at the UC -- it's to see basketball now, not all the other crap.

It pains me for two reasons -- one, there is no doubt that the crowd is a necessary sixth man in playoff situations. Two, I feel bad for the players. This is a historic, crazy, wonderful season, and I don't think the Bulls are getting the credit and support that they deserve.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Did anybody else notice how many people were actually CHEERING when LeBron James hit the buzzer-beating 3-pointer at the end of regulation?

I suppose there could be a number of Cleveland fans at the game...it is afterall only a few hours away and it wouldn't be a difficult drive. I guess there could also be some Cleveland natives living in Chicago. But my first thought was that many Bulls fans forgot what team they were cheering for! It wouldn't surprise me a bit if they thought LeBron James were a Chicago Bull.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I watched every second of the game, and the crowd was once again pretty pathetic. I just don't get it. The better we get, the worse the atmosphere seems to be getting at the UC. The crowd was definitely a heck of a lot better when we STUNK the previous 6 years. 4th qtrs of a close game used to be crazy regardless of how bad we were. This season, it is ******* ridiculous. The only time the crowd cheered last night was on the last two possessions of the 4th qtr, and at the end of OT. And both times they were forced into doing so. At the end of regulation, a few fans in the front rows had to get up and tell the crowd to make some noise. The 2nd time, TC had to tell em' to make some noise while most were hitting the exits . It is SAD. I feel sorry for our players who play their heart out every night.

I just hope these idiots who don't know what to do at a ball game buy Bulls' playoff tickets. It'll be freakin' embarassing to see the Bulls playing on NATIONAL TV and the UC crowd behaving as if somebody died. It was embarassing enough last night, especially after Doug Collins praised the Chicago crowd b4 the game.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

From the last game vs. the cavs

The Good Signs:

-Ben's roaring ovation he received when he checked in. Showed that the large majority of the fans actually watched the previous night's game.

--The few fans in the front row initially getting the rest of the fans to stand up and cheer during OT


The Real Bad Signs:

-Cheering after Lebron James made the game-tying 3point shot. Yeah, there may have been some Cavs fans there but the majority of those cheering were from Chicago. It's Lebron James. It's the culture of the NBA that brainwashes the weak-minded casual NBA fan. Even in a city who has a really good team with really good players.

--The numerous fans leaving after the Bulls seemingly clinched the victory. That was horrible and embarrassing. You spend a lot of money on the game, you spend the entire night there, and then you leave 5 minutes before the game ends to get a jump on the traffic??? Truly pathetic. 

---The noise-meter... I admit that I've fallen for it, but unlike the vast majority of the people there, I'm not looking at the number or meter bar. I'm looking at the game. I love to hear the place going crazy when they come back from a commercial but I HATE to hear the crowd completely die all of a sudden when the game starts again. 

----The TNT fan speaking thingy... It wasn't that bad, but I did wish the fans showed a little bit more insight and enthusiasm. They showed only about 3 guys but they all basically said the same thing. In a very calm, unemotional voice... "The Bulls are playing really well, and I think they'll make the playoffs" Pretty much sums up the way I feel after six years of miserable losing seasons. :dead:


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> I watched every second of the game, and the crowd was once again pretty pathetic. I just don't get it. The better we get, the worse the atmosphere seems to be getting at the UC. The crowd was definitely a heck of a lot better when we STUNK the previous 6 years. 4th qtrs of a close game used to be crazy regardless of how bad we were. This season, it is ******* ridiculous. The only time the crowd cheered last night was on the last two possessions of the 4th qtr, and at the end of OT. And both times they were forced into doing so. At the end of regulation, a few fans in the front rows had to get up and tell the crowd to make some noise. The 2nd time, TC had to tell em' to make some noise while most were hitting the exits . It is SAD. I feel sorry for our players who play their heart out every night.
> 
> I just hope these idiots who don't know what to do at a ball game buy Bulls' playoff tickets. It'll be freakin' embarassing to see the Bulls playing on NATIONAL TV and the UC crowd behaving as if somebody died. It was embarassing enough last night, especially after Doug Collins praised the Chicago crowd b4 the game.



I fully agree. Any thoughts on why the atmosphere has died the last 6 years.

As a Chicagoan the UC crowd is an embarressment. This may sound crazy, but I think that one of the biggest problems are all the gimmicks at the games. Although the scoreboards games, t-shirts sling shots, and other jumbotron and on and off-court entertainment seems to be the only thing that the crowd is interested in, and has been a good marketing technique for the Bulls trying to keep up in ticket sales after 7 losing seasons, it attracts the family crowd that we really do not need anymore now that we are a real good team, starting with the playoffs and going into next year I expect the Uc to start selling out again.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

JAF311 said:


> The Real Bad Signs:
> 
> -Cheering after Lebron James made the game-tying 3point shot. Yeah, there may have been some Cavs fans there but the majority of those cheering were from Chicago. It's Lebron James. It's the culture of the NBA that brainwashes the weak-minded casual NBA fan. Even in a city who has a really good team with really good players.


This is what bothered me the most. Truly disturbing when the "fans" care so little about their team that they feel like cheering when the opposition hits a buzzer beater. 

However, thinking back to Jordan's game-winner against the Jazz in the '98 Finals, I bet there were a number of people cheering there as well. And that was an even bigger stage.


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

Well...at least we're beginnning to sell-out every game again. I never thought that the UC was ever loud...even when Jordan played...it was kind of loud the last few years though when Rose was there...but now it's like a freaking movie theatre...I'm used to it though. 

The thing is that we're just expected to win now...just like the Jordan era...so the crowd is just bored I guess. Last night against Charlotte was a perfect example...that was probably the worst sell-out crowd I have ever seen. I was hoping for it to be a close game but it wasn't so people just left early I guess.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I want to give credit where credit is due -- tonight's crowd for Detroit was a rowdy, noisy, hostile one. The noise level following the second basket of OT (Hinrich layup) was reminiscent of the dynasty.

Can anyone who was in attendance confirm? In any case, let's hope this sets a tone for the playoffs.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> I want to give credit where credit is due -- tonight's crowd for Detroit was a rowdy, noisy, hostile one. The noise level following the second basket of OT (Hinrich layup) was reminiscent of the dynasty.
> 
> Can anyone who was in attendance confirm? In any case, let's hope this sets a tone for the playoffs.


 lol. I was going to bump this post. It was LOUD! Everyone on their feet at times. Too bad it was sucky ending.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Just got back....felt like the Glory Days again. After every time out, the crowd was standing and cheering...and only half of them were noise-meter aided. At one point in OT i couldnt hear my own voice. The crowd started a huge "Detroit Sucks" chant. You could tell the players were playing off the crowd (if thats possible). By far the most exciting Bulls game I've been to this season. There is no United Center Disadvantage here. I am convinced the playoffs will have the UC rocking now


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

I think Detroit likes playing in the UC ten straight wins there for us. I don't expect that to continue next season though with how good you guys are getting.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

UMfan83 said:


> Just got back....felt like the Glory Days again. After every time out, the crowd was standing and cheering...and only half of them were noise-meter aided. At one point in OT i couldnt hear my own voice. The crowd started a huge "Detroit Sucks" chant. You could tell the players were playing off the crowd (if thats possible). By far the most exciting Bulls game I've been to this season. There is no United Center Disadvantage here. I am convinced the playoffs will have the UC rocking now


Interesting that right after the *"Detroit Sucks!"* chant started the Piston started pulverizing us. Maybe it would have been better had the crowd sat on their @sses and pouted the missed opportunity for free food.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Damn good crowd tonight. There was noise being generated without the aid of prompts or piped in noise at times. Lots of cursing.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

+rep for the UC crowd against Detroit. We need to carry this momentum into the playoffs so we get a real home court advantage.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Great to hear. :cheers: :clap:


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Wynn said:


> Interesting that right after the *"Detroit Sucks!"* chant started the Piston started pulverizing us. Maybe it would have been better had the crowd sat on their @sses and pouted the missed opportunity for free food.


See my comments in the game thread. Our team doesn't know how to use the crowd's emotion to their advantage, yet.

game thread


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Hopefully this type of crowd will be a staple in the playoffs:

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp?id=33146 

Tickets sell quickly: The Bulls sold about 30,000 playoff tickets Saturday, according to ticket manager Joe O’Neil, with several hundred fans waiting in line outside the United Center box office.

O’Neil said the first two playoff games are sold out, as are the Bulls’ final three regular-season contests. Tickets for the first two rounds of the playoffs, which includes eight potential games, went on sale Saturday morning.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

"The crowd wasn't in it until the last 2 minutes of the game, so going to overtime wouldn't have been good for us because they had all the momentum. It would have seemed crazy," Arenas said.

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...sgamer,1,4350986.story?coll=cs-home-headlines

I'm completely disappointed in the crowd. I know there was some debate in the game thread about how loud the crowd was (supposedly it sounded louder on Comcast than the TNT broadcast I saw). Why wasn't the crowd into the game at the start? The team let them down today, but I think the crowd also let the team down. 

We're beginning to look overmatched in this series, but a home crowd can help equalize a talent gap. I understand how the crowd got taken out of the middle of this game, but they were flat weak at the beginning when the game was still within reach. 

I find this very upsetting. Does it take miracles for our crowd to really support our team with the enthusiasm they need?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> "The crowd wasn't in it until the last 2 minutes of the game, so going to overtime wouldn't have been good for us because they had all the momentum. It would have seemed crazy," Arenas said.
> 
> http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...sgamer,1,4350986.story?coll=cs-home-headlines
> 
> ...



It was an uncharacteristically late arriving crowd today. The 6PM start and traffic had something to do with it.

I think the crowd was doing fine..... given the level of play on the court. Its hard to keep the energy level up when they are scoring in transition, getting all the loose balls and dunking it home after rebounds.

Most of the people there really want to go crazy and cheer. The Bulls have to do something on the court to ignite it. They were playing really hard and with a lot of energy in the 4th. They were not earlier in the game, IMO. 


I don’t want to bash this group… but the D and energy is really letting us down out there. That being said, we’re really undermanned and I’m sure they are all weary from busting *** all season.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> "The crowd wasn't in it until the last 2 minutes of the game, so going to overtime wouldn't have been good for us because they had all the momentum. It would have seemed crazy," Arenas said.
> 
> http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...sgamer,1,4350986.story?coll=cs-home-headlines
> 
> ...


in 2 words...No Superstars

I keep hearing the myth that Chicago Bulls fans really really loves blue collar athletes, lunch bucket team players blah blah. They had the definition of that this season, and sat in the stands all year like they though it was Catholic Church and acted like they had to shush each other almost.

This town is a superstar driven city, at least when it comes to their basketball team. Make no mistake. Bulls fans are not Cubs or Bears fans like. Bulls fans are not the same jib cut

speaking of Chicago myths, the one about Bear weather? stop saying it. The Bears get creamed by warm weather teams in "Bear Weather" Happens ever time


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Nothing can be done about the weird starting time for the game...a lot of people showed up late for the 6pm game and that's just an unfortunate side effect of fitting into a national TV schedule. 

The crowd was insane tonight...flat out insane. Yeah, it died when the Wiz went up 20...that's just how these things happen. When the Bulls were making pushes in the second half, though, I STRONGLY believe the crowd had a lot to do with it. 

That time Noc threw the ball out of bounds, actually, right after the three second violation no one heard on Washington's end, was caused by the crowd. Noc was too pumped...the noise was too much. I'm telling you, the crowd was deafening at that time. And at the end, when the miracle happend? The crowd was also nuts. 

The earlier pushes were conscious efforts on the part of the crowd to wake a very lethargic and visibly wounded team wake up and play...it's only possible to maintain that level of energy for so long unless the team keeps it going with their play. They did that in the last two minutes and Gilbert even admits they didn't want ANYTHING to do with Overtime had it made it there. 

What a heartbreaker.


----------

